
JAXB Is Doing It Wrong; Try Xembly - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/03/26/jaxb-vs-xembly.html?2015-12
======
justinsb
This looks interesting, but you probably don't want to anchor your pitch on
the idea that JAXB requires getters & setters, because that's simply wrong:
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)

